# moors murderer dead



## Norrin Radd (May 15, 2017)

Ian Brady has at last died ,good riddance to scum .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2017)

Thoughts are with the family of Keith Bennett whose body has never been found.
Hopefully his family will find peace one day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Thoughts are with the family of Keith Bennett whose body has never been found.
Hopefully his family will find peace one day.
		
Click to expand...

One last chance to show an ounce of remorse and give police or anyone in fact the information they needed to find Keith Bennett. Should have expected nothing less than the silence until the end. Brady's passing won't get any sympathy from me


----------



## SocketRocket (May 15, 2017)

The irony of it is that he has been asking them to stop force feeding him so he could die for some time


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2017)

Was goin to post this earlier but don't want an infraction. 

Pure scum.


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2017)

He should have been hung at the time


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2017)

They should cryogenically freeze him and then when we have the technology to bring him back to life we do and stick him back in prison until he tells them where poor Keith Bennet is.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 16, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			They should cryogenically freeze him and then when we have the technology to bring him back to life we do and stick him back in prison until he tells them where poor Keith Bennet is.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt he ever would. 
They should have tortured it out of him and then left him to rot.


----------



## Jensen (May 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Thoughts are with the family of Keith Bennett whose body has never been found.
Hopefully his family will find peace one day.
		
Click to expand...

Well said &#128077;

He had plenty of opportunity to divulge the whereabouts of poor Keith, but instead used it as some sort of "sick" power.

He's gotta meet his Maker, then he can rot in Hell


----------



## oxymoron (May 16, 2017)

I hope he really suffered to the end there are no words to describe the pain and anguish he caused .
I know its a non starter but i wish his body could be thrown in an incinerator with the rest of our waste 
instead of cremation\burial where decent , normal people are laid to rest .

My sympathy and gratitude goes out to the medical staff who have had to look after this scum , it must have been hard especially for the ones with kids. Just a shame they could not have made him last a lot longer to suffer more.


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2017)

chrisd said:



			He should have been hung at the time
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			They should have tortured it out of him
		
Click to expand...

I don't get how any human can wish these things on another, no matter the crime.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I don't get how any human can wish these things on another, no matter the crime.
		
Click to expand...

I don't condone the torturing, that serves no purpose but to give others a sense of satisfaction.

But a hanging, lethal injection etc I'm fine with. I saw a show a few years back that said it cost Â£25k to house a prisoner. I can think of better ways to spend the Â£1.25m its cost to house him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2017)

The world won't mourn him going 

It's awful that he refused to tell where the other boy was buried.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I don't get how any human can wish these things on another, no matter the crime.
		
Click to expand...

Well we'll just have agree to disagree then.


----------



## IanM (May 16, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well we'll just have agree to disagree then.
		
Click to expand...


...not too much disagreement ...who says those two were human?


----------



## Reemul (May 16, 2017)

In one way I am glad he is dead but the longer he suffered in jail the better, hanging him was too quick a punishment and he has suffered for years wanting to die and I am glad we didn't give him what he wanted he never gave anyone else what they wanted.

I believe by the end he couldn't even remember where Keith was buried and that's why we haven't found him.


----------



## Val (May 16, 2017)

chrisd said:



			He should have been hung at the time
		
Click to expand...

Apparently their trial was the first after capital punishment was abolished


----------



## Imurg (May 16, 2017)

Reemul said:



			I believe by the end he couldn't even remember where Keith was buried and that's why we haven't found him.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it's been the case for 20 or more years. Saddleworth is like many moods - you can get lost walking in a circle it all looks so similar.
He may have been able to give an approximate area but no more..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 16, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I suspect it's been the case for 20 or more years. Saddleworth is like many moods - you can get lost walking in a circle it all looks so similar.
He may have been able to give an approximate area but no more..
		
Click to expand...

I vaguely seem to remember a news item a few years ago where they searched once again for the lad's body but Brady was unable to direct them to the spot. Or maybe I have got that wrong but either way, I won't be losing any sleep over his demise.


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't condone the torturing, that serves no purpose but to give others a sense of satisfaction.

But a hanging, lethal injection etc I'm fine with. I saw a show a few years back that said it cost Â£25k to house a prisoner. I can think of better ways to spend the Â£1.25m its cost to house him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm against any and all capital punishment. I genuinely cannot understand the thought process of those who support it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 16, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't condone the torturing, that serves no purpose but to give others a sense of satisfaction.

But a hanging, lethal injection etc I'm fine with. I saw a show a few years back that said it cost Â£25k to house a prisoner. I can think of better ways to spend the Â£1.25m its cost to house him.
		
Click to expand...

Might want to read my post again.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't condone the torturing, that serves no purpose but to give others a sense of satisfaction.

But a hanging, lethal injection etc I'm fine with. I saw a show a few years back that said it cost Â£25k to house a prisoner. I can think of better ways to spend the Â£1.25m its cost to house him.
		
Click to expand...

I'd of tortured both until they'd of told were the bodies were, then they should of been shot or hung and wiped off the face of the earth,

They tortured and murdered for pleasure and sexual gratification and I've no problem with using any neccessary means to get the information required.


----------



## bobmac (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I'm against any and all capital punishment. I genuinely cannot understand the thought process of those who support it.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you don't experience anything that would change your mind


----------



## ger147 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I'm against any and all capital punishment. I genuinely cannot understand the thought process of those who support it.
		
Click to expand...

For me it's a simple economic argument.

It's well into 6 figures per year to look after the worst offenders in the country, people who will NEVER be released in any circunstances.

For example, how much money has been spent on Peter Sutcliffe all these years? Millions of pounds on a depraved murderer and rapist with no hope whatsoever of any rehabiliation. An injection resolves the problem and saves the country a fortune and that IMO would be a good thing.


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I don't get how any human can wish these things on another, no matter the crime.
		
Click to expand...


They both would have hung if their crimes went to court a year earlier. I only have a problem with the " no matter what the crime"


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2017)

ger147 said:



			For me it's a simple economic argument.

It's well into 6 figures per year to look after the worst offenders in the country, people who will NEVER be released in any circunstances.

For example, how much money has been spent on Peter Sutcliffe all these years? Millions of pounds on a depraved murderer and rapist with no hope whatsoever of any rehabiliation. An injection resolves the problem and saves the country a fortune and that IMO would be a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

It costs a lot to kill someone, too.


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I hope you don't experience anything that would change your mind
		
Click to expand...

And those reasons are exactly why anyone affected by a crime should have no say in the punishment; they're not impartial.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I'm against any and all capital punishment. I genuinely cannot understand the thought process of those who support it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm also against capital punishment - taking someone's life because they took someone else life to me  just seems eye for an eye - torturing is just barbaric.

Why should we need to drop down to their level as a punishment - the idea of living in a civilised world is being above killing others - just because a criminal drops to that level should never be justification to kill again


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I'm against any and all capital punishment. I genuinely cannot understand the thought process of those who support it.
		
Click to expand...

I see it purely as a financial decision. 

We put animals down, someone doing something like this is lower than them imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 16, 2017)

Ok I'll make it more clear as some seem to be struggling here. 
Torture him to find out where the little boys body was so that his parents could put him to rest.


----------



## ger147 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			It costs a lot to kill someone, too.
		
Click to expand...

Not six figues a year for decades, deffo cheaper from an economic point of view.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2017)

Val said:



			Apparently their trial was the first after capital punishment was abolished
		
Click to expand...

And all those that voted for the abolition of hanging should of hung there heads in shame and queued up at the doors of the victims of there crimes and explained why.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I'm against any and all capital punishment. I genuinely cannot understand the thought process of those who support it.
		
Click to expand...

Would you rather sit down with an offender and have a nice chat about why they did what they did?


----------



## Val (May 16, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok I'll make it more clear as some seem to be struggling here. 
Torture him to find out where the little boys body was so that his parents could put him to rest.
		
Click to expand...

I got you first time and 100% agree


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Would you rather sit down with an offender and have a nice chat about why they did what they did?
		
Click to expand...

Nope they should be put into solitary for the rest of their life - minimum water and bread , zero comforts and one hour of light a day. Their rights taken away from them


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Might want to read my post again.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't suggesting it was you that had said it. I also don't judge those that wanted it. 

If they thought they could tirture him to find an answer, then that's different. Still not sure I'd have the stomach for it. But wouldn't feel any sympathy for him if it had happened.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

How do you separate the 100% guilty from the miscarriages of justice? All people are sent to jail with people thinking they did it. Some are found not guilty years later when new evidence comes along. With hanging etc they are not around to enjoy their freedom, they are dead. For that alone capital punishment is wrong.

I'm with Kellfire on the other reasons for not having it but killing one innocent person is enough. For anyone under the mis-apprehension that it prevents crime then feel free to look at how many people are killed by the state in the US and China and also see their crime rates. It doesn't seem to stop people.


----------



## tsped83 (May 16, 2017)

Hanging would have been too good for him. A drawn out and miserable ending still seems far from fair.

I would have fully endorsed his torture in pursuit of the whereabouts of Keith Bennett.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do you separate the 100% guilty from the miscarriages of justice? All people are sent to jail with people thinking they did it. Some are found not guilty years later when new evidence comes along. With hanging etc they are not around to enjoy their freedom, they are dead. For that alone capital punishment is wrong.

I'm with Kellfire on the other reasons for not having it but killing one innocent person is enough. For anyone under the mis-apprehension that it prevents crime then feel free to look at how many people are killed by the state in the US and China and also see their crime rates. It doesn't seem to stop people.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think anyone suggested using it as a deterrent, but were not talking about one innocent life, they tortured defenceless kids, taped themselves doing it and took pleasure from it, call me a savage, inhumane, anything you like, there is nothing I would of stopped at to make them suffer, they never gave the rights of their victims and the victims families any consideration so therefore they lost the right to theirs imo.

Why is it when hanging etc is mentioned does deterrent or miscarriages of justice wheeled out as a reason against it, we never get an alternative answer to what we should do, these things are still happening and innocent children are being killed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

I mentioned deterrent as a pre-emptive comment as that is usually raised as a reason behind it. Killings happened when we had hangings, they are happening when we don't. They just happen unfortunately.

In the case of Brady there is clearly no doubt but then at the time the Birmingham bombers and the Guildford Four were also "no doubt" situations. Then the evidence became clear that they were not involved. How do you decide who is really, really guilty and who is just a bit guilty? Plenty of other cases. What if you, a relative, a friend was arrested, tried, found guilty and then hung when they were innocent? How can that be right? By keeping people in jail we leave open the door to those miscarriages so they can be corrected.

The other issue is whether it is right for the state to kill people. I don't believe it is. Keep them in jail, deprive them of their freedom but no matter how awful I don't believe we have the right to kill someone. I totally accept many will not agree with this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I mentioned deterrent as a pre-emptive comment as that is usually raised as a reason behind it. Killings happened when we had hangings, they are happening when we don't. They just happen unfortunately.

In the case of Brady there is clearly no doubt but then at the time the Birmingham bombers and the Guildford Four were also "no doubt" situations. Then the evidence became clear that they were not involved. How do you decide who is really, really guilty and who is just a bit guilty? Plenty of other cases. What if you, a relative, a friend was arrested, tried, found guilty and then hung when they were innocent? How can that be right? By keeping people in jail we leave open the door to those miscarriages so they can be corrected.

The other issue is whether it is right for the state to kill people. I don't believe it is. Keep them in jail, deprive them of their freedom but no matter how awful I don't believe we have the right to kill someone. I totally accept many will not agree with this.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying they should be tried, convicted and executed in 24hrs or even the death penalty for all murders, but certain crimes, ie, child killers for one, yes absolutely the death sentence should be an option available to Judges.

Have a look at your post, it's all about the accussed and their rights, what about the victims? Who argues for their rights?


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			child killers for one
		
Click to expand...

Never understood the logic that a child killing is worse than an adult killing. A human is a human.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

I have no issue with longer sentences, deprivation of freedom is enough. That is what you can offer the victim, the family of the victim. The knowledge that the person who committed the crime will never see the outside world again. Taking a life is about revenge and the state should be above that.


----------



## tsped83 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Never understood the logic that a child killing is worse than an adult killing. A human is a human.
		
Click to expand...

If you ever have kids you may rethink that stance.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Never understood the logic that a child killing is worse than an adult killing. A human is a human.
		
Click to expand...

That's your interpretation not mine, I tend to look at children as those we should protect first, nuture and give them a chance of growing into adults.
Any adult targeting a defenceless child doesn't deserve to live, imo.


----------



## Hobbit (May 16, 2017)

I saw the newsflash last night and my immediate thoughts were about the body never found, the impact on the families, their friends, the Police, the court staff and in recent years the nursing staff.

It also took me back to the early 70's when we lived near Chester. One of our near neighbours was Clerk of the Courts. 7 years after that trial I saw him breakdown and weep for what he'd heard. He spoke about the impact on the jury and the court staff, and on the hardened bobbies dealing with it at that time. He spoke of the recording played back to the Court of Lesley Ann Downey begging for her life for over 15 minutes, and its impact on everyone in the Court apart from the accused.

However much it affects you, and it would have been horrendous for those involved at the time, just seeing a tough Clerk of the Courts crumble in front of me was shocking! I still shudder when I drive over Saddleworth.

Bring back hanging? Not for me. I prefer to see life in jail with no TV/books etc. I want them to be able to reflect every day on the life they've taken and on what it means to lose their liberty. As for a good dose of scopolamine to get the truth out of them, crack on!

Finally, for me, I like Greater Manchester's Police line; their thoughts go out to the families but they don't want to give air time to that animal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have no issue with longer sentences, deprivation of freedom is enough. That is what you can offer the victim, the family of the victim. The knowledge that the person who committed the crime will never see the outside world again. Taking a life is about revenge and the state should be above that.
		
Click to expand...

What about these murderers that inspire others and have cult followings.
It's not about revenge for me, its about justice for the victims.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			What about these murderers that inspire others and have cult followings.
It's not about revenge for me, its about justice for the victims.
		
Click to expand...

The issue there is not to allow them the oxygen of publicity. Don't allow anything about them to come out from the prison. I can't really think of any that fit that bill in this country. Is that not more of a US thing?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The issue there is not to allow them the oxygen of publicity. Don't allow anything about them to come out from the prison. I can't really think of any that fit that bill in this country. Is that not more of a US thing?
		
Click to expand...

Until they reach a level of punishment that fits the bill, I'd still advocate the death penalty, even as much as I respect Hobbits, yours and Kellfires point of view, I can't see how feeding, clothing, keeping warm and dry makes these people reflect on what they've done, they become nothing but a drain on society.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't think anyone suggested using it as a deterrent, but were not talking about one innocent life, they tortured defenceless kids, taped themselves doing it and took pleasure from it, call me a savage, inhumane, anything you like, there is nothing I would of stopped at to make them suffer, they never gave the rights of their victims and the victims families any consideration so therefore they lost the right to theirs imo.

Why is it when hanging etc is mentioned does deterrent or miscarriages of justice wheeled out as a reason against it,* we never get an alternative answer to what we should do, these things are still happening and innocent children are being killed*.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine the level of mental illness in the people that perpetrate these crimes means that they will not follow the logical thought process that most of us do in that if we do that, we may end up dead. If you want a quick and easy solution I expect there is not one to prevent these things happening. And I agree with others in that killing someone seems more of an act of revenge than justice. If you want a long term strategy then I imagine targeting mental illness, better flagging up of people with the potential to commit such terrible crimes etc etc. But I am not sure there will ever be enough money to do that to such an extent as these crimes will be eradicated.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			they become nothing but a drain on society.
		
Click to expand...

That does stick in the throat and I have no answer to that. Unless of course we build a wall around the Isle of Wight, aka Escape to New York, and just leave all prisoners to fend for themselves.


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			That's your interpretation not mine, I tend to look at children as those we should protect first, nuture and give them a chance of growing into adults.
Any adult targeting a defenceless child doesn't deserve to live, imo.
		
Click to expand...

The term defenceless is vague. I'm a fully grown, healthy adult. But if a 16 stone rugby player attacked me I'd be as defenceless against him as a child is to an adult.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			The term defenceless is vague. I'm a fully grown, healthy adult. But if a 16 stone rugby player attacked me I'd be as defenceless against him as a child is to an adult.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? We'd all be defenceless at the point of a gun, but still a huge diference between a child trying to defend themselves and an adult.


----------



## oxymoron (May 16, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I saw the newsflash last night and my immediate thoughts were about the body never found, the impact on the families, their friends, the Police, the court staff and in recent years the nursing staff.

It also took me back to the early 70's when we lived near Chester. One of our near neighbours was Clerk of the Courts. 7 years after that trial I saw him breakdown and weep for what he'd heard. He spoke about the impact on the jury and the court staff, and on the hardened bobbies dealing with it at that time. He spoke of the recording played back to the Court of Lesley Ann Downey begging for her life for over 15 minutes, and its impact on everyone in the Court apart from the accused.

However much it affects you, and it would have been horrendous for those involved at the time, just seeing a tough Clerk of the Courts crumble in front of me was shocking! I still shudder when I drive over Saddleworth.

Bring back hanging? Not for me. *I prefer to see life in jail with no TV/books etc*. I want them to be able to reflect every day on the life they've taken and on what it means to lose their liberty. As for a good dose of scopolamine to get the truth out of them, crack on!

Finally, for me, I like Greater Manchester's Police line; their thoughts go out to the families but they don't want to give air time to that animal.
		
Click to expand...

If only we could do this (highlighted bit) and make sure the environment actually does punish , i would go further , minimal heating and basic rations not even time out in the daylight . These animals are not worth any privileges from a  society that values life if they too do not value the lives of others.
However these scum have _rights ,,,,,_


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			The term defenceless is vague. I'm a fully grown, healthy adult. But if a 16 stone rugby player attacked me I'd be as defenceless against him as a child is to an adult.
		
Click to expand...

A child is always more vulnerable than an adult.

An adult could always get a lucky blow in, or evade trouble as they are more aware of things. 

There are no good murders, but people who attack children are the lowest of the low.

It's also the loss too. I don't wish ill on anyone. But i'd happily sacrifice myslef for my children and i have no doubt that the loss of grandchildren would be far more painful than that of my grandparents.


----------



## Reemul (May 16, 2017)

tsped83 said:



			If you ever have kids you may rethink that stance.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, I would be as devastated if someone murdered my wife as much as my two boys.......


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			A child is always more vulnerable than an adult.
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Poppycock 

Adults with learning issues maybe.

But no able bodied adult needs more protection than that of a child. And any adult who seems to think they are more vulnerable or important than an innocent child needs to take a look in the mirror.


----------



## tsped83 (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? How is that nonsense?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but children are clearly more vunerable than grown adults - I know my 12 day old daughter is far more vunerable than me because she can't defend herself


----------



## richy (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

You spout some right crap at times


----------



## richy (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			The term defenceless is vague. I'm a fully grown, healthy adult. But if a 16 stone rugby player attacked me I'd be as defenceless against him as a child is to an adult.
		
Click to expand...

Ho would you be defenceless? You'd have have far more chance to fight back than a child.


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Never understood the logic that a child killing is worse than an adult killing. A human is a human.
		
Click to expand...

I worry for you that you cant see the difference.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 16, 2017)

It's great that this thread has descended into a tit for tat over what is the worst type of murder.  Keep it classy.....


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			It's great that this thread has descended into a tit for tat over what is the worst type of murder.  Keep it classy.....
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately HK it was always going to such is the emotive feeling on said topic.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2017)

Very very friendly...


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 16, 2017)

an alternative to hanging or any other death sentence ,how about labotamising them ,full frontal jobby ,that should do it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2017)

Government had no problems with the extra rendition of prisoners.
They should have took Brady up in that plane until he told them where the lad is.


----------



## Kellfire (May 17, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I worry for you that you cant see the difference.
		
Click to expand...

I'm perfectly happy with my feelings that no human life should be ended by someone else; adult, child, criminal, whatever. 

I worry that supposedly rational human beings would want another tortured or killed as some sort of justice or revenge.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2017)

Again the torture wasn't for Justice  or revenge. 
You're really struggling with that aren't you.


----------



## Wabinez (May 17, 2017)

A good number of years ago, my dad met Myra Hindley, as he worked in the same prison that she was incarcerated at.  I remember him saying that if she was released, no-one would ever know it was her as she was a frail old lady, and nothing like the photo that is always used of her.  I would guess the same could be said for Ian Brady.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 17, 2017)

Are the Bennett family or any family with loved ones who have never been found simply meant to accept it when these evil people won't say what they've done with the bodies?


----------



## craigstardis1976 (May 17, 2017)

I am certainly not defending Ian Brady nor have I ever been to Saddleworth Moor but I am given to understand the soil there moves a great deal in layers just beneath the surface and is also very acidic. The chances are he could not recognize the place, especially if he got rid of the body under the cover of darkness and what remains their might be would be very very few. The Bennett family deserved the truth though.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

Just Adams to go now to make it a perfect threesome.


----------



## Old Skier (May 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just Adams to go now to make it a perfect threesome.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just Adams to go now to make it a perfect threesome.
		
Click to expand...

I accept Bryan Adams's music is a bit Meh but he really isn't in the same league.

Phil Collins, now we are talking.


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I accept Bryan Adams's music is a bit Meh but he really isn't in the same league.

Phil Collins, now we are talking.
		
Click to expand...

LOL:rofl:


----------

